# greg eslinger



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

How about giving a hand to bismarck high grad. greg eslinger. hes a first team all american, the outland trophy winner (the best lineman in college football) and the rimington trophy winner (best center). hats off to you greg representing b-town nodak. to think he grew up six houses from me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah.....great job....not recruited 4 years ago......now the best offensive college lineman in the country. :jammin:

For those of you that don't know....he played center for the Gophers and is from Bismarck.


----------

